# Heart palpitations



## DSMax (Jan 28, 2007)

hi, i've been taking 10mg of M1T each day for 10 days, I had to stop because I had a HUGE palpitation. I've did a lot of sport in my life and I never felt something like this before. My heart was pounding faster than I could ever imagine, I even got that tingle feeling at the tip of my fingers. It really scared the heck out of me! It's been two days i'm off it and I still get palpitations but less intense. Will it to go away? How long is it stays in your body?

thanks


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 28, 2007)

I have read a few complaints of palpitations from M1T before.  

I'd go to the doctor if I were you.  They can run an ekg on you and do some other preliminary tests.  

I'd bet the effects from M1T will be gone in about a weeks time.  That is nothing scientific, just a guesstimate.  

Also, check your blood pressure as high blood pressure can contribute to palpitations.

See a cardiologist if you can....if not a pcp will do.  There is no way to tell if they will go away on their own.  I suspect they will, but time will tell.


----------



## juicer31 (Jan 30, 2007)

have you been more stressed? anxious?   sometime anxiety combined with hormonal changes can coause palpitations and tachycardia.


----------



## DSMax (Jan 31, 2007)

No, I don't have any stress. Yesterday, I had a mild palpitation at school during class and one at night watching a movie. It's wierd, I'm on my fifth day off M1T and I have all the side-effects that you're suppose to have on it. I have mild headackes, I get huge pumps and I'm really agressive. I didn't feel that when I was on the cycle. I had 0 gain, and trust me it's not because I didn't workout hard ennough. Anyway, I hope the palpitations will go away, it seems to calm down a bit. I'm waiting a few more days and if it persists, I'll go see the doctor.

thanks for your help


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 19, 2007)

Update?  Did the palpitations subside?


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 19, 2007)

I bet most of this is due to you worrying about it. No one really has every side effect a steroid can cause unless there expecting them


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2007)

Palpitations are 100% due to blood preassure.


----------



## DSMax (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I bet you don't know what you're talking about kicka19. My heart started to poud like nuts as I was resting. I couldn't even get the beat. It's been a month now that I'm off M1t and I still have high blood pressure. I didn't before. I'm 183/99. This stuff scraped my health.


----------



## DSMax (Feb 20, 2007)

No more palpitations though!!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2007)

DSMax said:


> Yeah I bet you don't know what you're talking about kicka19. My heart started to poud like nuts as I was resting. I couldn't even get the beat. It's been a month now that I'm off M1t and I still have high blood pressure. I didn't before. I'm 183/99. This stuff scraped my health.



That's the highest blood preasure I've ever seen...


----------



## Semtex (Mar 11, 2007)

dude im having the same problems, i first noticed a palpitation a week ago when i was lifting weights. then a few days later i was laying down and it felt like my heart skipped a beat then felt a big thud, scared the shit out of me lol. and im still getting them now although they dont seem as intense, think ill see a doc if it continues.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 11, 2007)

get your pressure down...probably diet related, or you do zero cardio.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2007)

Semtex said:


> dude im having the same problems, i first noticed a palpitation a week ago when i was lifting weights. then a few days later i was laying down and it felt like my heart skipped a beat then felt a big thud, scared the shit out of me lol. and im still getting them now although they dont seem as intense, think ill see a doc if it continues.



Panic attack.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Panic attack.




I agree....a month after M1T the only reason pressure would be high is poor diet or physical condition...or bad anxiety. I know on test prop I had anxiety issues....


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 11, 2007)

DSMax said:


> Yeah I bet you don't know what you're talking about kicka19. My heart started to poud like nuts as I was resting. I couldn't even get the beat. It's been a month now that I'm off M1t and I still have high blood pressure. I didn't before. I'm 183/99. This stuff scraped my health.



do u really bet i dont know what im talking about, well u bet wrong, now pay me. 10mg of m1t for 10 days may give u some sides, its not gona give u massive heart problems like what your saying, because 1 stimulis is in the presnces of a reaction does not mean that is the stimulis that caused it. And i will "bet" that if ur one month off and still having the problems it had nothing to do with m1t since m1t has a very short halflife to begin with


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 11, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I agree....a month after M1T the only reason pressure would be high is poor diet or physical condition...or bad anxiety. I know on test prop I had anxiety issues....



anxiety i diagnosed that after his first post, its ovious


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 11, 2007)

CATAPRES (CLONIDINE HYDROCHLORIDE)
This is a drug used to treat high blood pressure (antihypertensive). Bodybuilders and other athletes using AAS often experience this problem due to increased water retention and elevated blood counts. The reason this drug is included here is simple: It raises serum levels of GROWTH HORMONE (GH) by stimulating production from the pituitary gland. Some athletes reported taking 0.3 mg -0.15 MG on an empty stomach both when going to bed and upon waking with a total of 0.18 mg per day, maximum. Personally I disliked the drug due to its many negative side effects such as potency problems, laziness, vertigo, and a few others. The use of antihypertensive drugs without a doctor's guidance is dangerous. Those prone to low blood pressure could die, those with high blood pressure could miss the safe dosage and do the same.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 11, 2007)

I take Lotrel 10/20....I would be on it with AAS or not.....it works real well for me and doesn't have the super lazy side effects like you would find with a beta blocker....it still brings you down a bit....but its worth it.


----------



## DSMax (Mar 12, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> do u really bet i dont know what im talking about, well u bet wrong, now pay me. 10mg of m1t for 10 days may give u some sides, its not gona give u massive heart problems like what your saying, because 1 stimulis is in the presnces of a reaction does not mean that is the stimulis that caused it. And i will "bet" that if ur one month off and still having the problems it had nothing to do with m1t since m1t has a very short halflife to begin with



hello mr. knowitall, I don't want to start an argument with you but I had no health problem at all before I took M1t. I went to the doctor for blood test and here's the result. M1t debalanced my tyroid gland, for some reason it's overproducing, my test level were at the roof, even two months after I stopped taking it, causing high blood pressure, palpitations and dizzyness. Now I have to take medication everyday to counter it. So My recommandation for all of you who wants to try it, try to find something cleaner than that, you can put your health at risk!! I may be an isolated case but I'm still the proof that it can happens.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 12, 2007)

DSMax said:


> hello mr. knowitall, I don't want to start an argument with you but I had no health problem at all before I took M1t. I went to the doctor for blood test and here's the result. M1t debalanced my tyroid gland, for some reason it's overproducing, my test level were at the roof, even two months after I stopped taking it, causing high blood pressure, palpitations and dizzyness. Now I have to take medication everyday to counter it. So My recommandation for all of you who wants to try it, try to find something cleaner than that, you can put your health at risk!! I may be an isolated case but I'm still the proof that it can happens.



im not saying it didnt cause ur problem, im also saying u can not make the direct connection based on one case, there are tons of other factors affecting your body but just the M1T, so r u saying taking m1t for 10 days caused ur test production to go extremely high for 2 months? what where the results of your blood tests for ur test levels at 2 months?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree, it is likely a number of factors including M1T.

I have had palpitations since 2001, long before I started using steroids.  

My palpitations started when I made a big change.  In '01, I started using whey protein in large doses.  Funny my palpitations started then too.  Now I have to avoid whey.  I ran a M1T cycle in June or so of '04.  No problems even with high blood pressure.  But in January of '05, I started having a different sort of palpitation.  It wasn't long after a second M1T cycle.  Again however, my palpitation seemed to be diet related.  I ate a massive pan of cinammon rolls (more than I had ever had before).  Now I can't eat any form of wheat gluten without lots of skipped beats.  I suspect mine is also related to a really light dose of T3 I had done previously for a couple of weeks.  Point being, elevated thyroid is a huge risk for palpitations and multiple factors are often involved, some very hard to discern.

My cardio said it probably wasn't M1T since it should have happened the first time I used it.I'd be willing to be easily that the combo of high blood pressure, screwed up thyroid and use of M1t (which could have caused both problems) very definitely led to your palpitations. People have trouble believing and understanding that something as simple as whey and gluten give my heart a very bad reaction.  But they do.  It is very easy for me to believe that M1T could cause significant heart rhythm abnormalities.

Just look at the two main sides that seem problematic here.  Hyperthyroidism and hypertension.  Not too tough to figure out.  Way too coincidental that this all seemed to start right when you were on M1T.  Too much evidence saying it was likely M1T as main culprit.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 12, 2007)

Very slowly we are starting to see problems with guys, mostly young, from use of pro steriod/steriod compounds at an early age. You will see more and more of this in the next few years.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 12, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Very slowly we are starting to see problems with guys, mostly young, from use of pro steriod/steriod compounds at an early age. You will see more and more of this in the next few years.



Nothing to do with age, more to due with immaturity and improper use, no PCT, or not adequate PCT, and/or oncycle care. 

JMO, but I've never met a user who did everything right and had any problems.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 12, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> JMO, but I've never met a user who did everything right and had any problems.



I am not sure I have met a user who did everything right.  In fact I am pretty sure I haven't.


----------



## bhp (Mar 12, 2007)

*Cause of Heart Palpitations*

FYI, One of the major causes of heart palpitations while on cycle is a lack of potassium. You need to use Taurine & Potassium supplements for this, and Hawthorn Berry or Celery Seed extract for the blood pressure. Support Supplements are a must when using strong compounds like M1T, Alpha or Superdrol. Remember -- plenty of fish oil before, during & after a cycle.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 13, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> I am not sure I have met a user who did everything right.  In fact I am pretty sure I haven't.



I know several under 25 users who used research on the internet to do things very properly. 

Precycle preperation, Oncycle care, and extensive post cycle therapy. They all report no lasting sides and kept 80% of their gains. 

However, accept this at it's worth, these are freinds of mine and its only 8 or 9 guys, but they are all normal healthy lifters, non were at genetic potential, non-think you should be or need to be. Main points I get is this. 

1. Perfect diet. 
2. Excellent thorough, consistant training.
3. Know all compounds and esters and half lives and supports bfore you buy anything or plan anything. 
4. Use all supps/and chems to get natural test back up to keep gains.
....

I'm currently in phase 2 and 3.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 13, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> I know several under 25 users who used research on the internet to do things very properly.
> 
> Precycle preperation, Oncycle care, and extensive post cycle therapy. They all report no lasting sides and kept 80% of their gains.
> 
> ...



the reason you cant get anything perfect is because their is so much information even if you do everything your supposed to their isnt one clear cut best way, also the use of steroids changes with trends just as much as anything, its by far not a perfected science as much as some people try to say it is, gear use is always evolving


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 13, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> the reason you cant get anything perfect is because their is so much information even if you do everything your supposed to their isnt one clear cut best way, also the use of steroids changes with trends just as much as anything, its by far not a perfected science as much as some people try to say it is, gear use is always evolving



perfect in steroid use = all sides accounted for thought of and attempted to be suppresed/ fixed. 

Of course there are different methods, but there are 100% side effects from all AAS. Liver, kidney, libido, gtpa suppression, aromatization, aggression,ect.ect. Understanding what other supps interact with AS to reduce the sides and to help your body recover to its natural state with minimal loss of gains. 

DIet and training of course are debated, but we all understand that the use of AAS will allow you to utilize MORE nutrients and MORE training because of increased recovery speed. SO TRAIN HARDER, EAT MORE. of course like you said, it cant be PERFECT, but like I said. 

perfect = all things considered and accounted for.


----------

